# Rabbit hardly plays and won't leave me alone



## MiserySmith (Jun 7, 2012)

He's never been a toy guy, but hed always hop around and hump his stuffed creatures, now almost all of his out time is spent trying to get me to pat him (for hours and hours).
I'm fine with him wanting attention, but it's not healthy for him not to burn off energy, and also when he doesn't get patted(immediately when he wants to) he nips my clothes. You push him away and he nips again and again. I do other things in the room while he's out and have no way to block him off from me.. It hurts when he nips.
I've tried giving him time-outs in his cage and pushing him away repeatedly but it doesn't work at all.

I'm really not sure how to make him play and stop trying to be a lap bunny constantly.
He wasn't this clingy before, I've had him for a year almost and he's 4 y/o.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Jun 7, 2012)

is he neutered? most people would kill to get a snuggle bun.


----------



## MiserySmith (Jun 7, 2012)

He is not neutered. I was partially wondering if that had something to do with it, he's a complete mommas boy so I'm not surprised he's doing it to me.
I just wish he wouldn't bite at me when I'm busy.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Jun 7, 2012)

His boy bits need to go. He's treating you like a doe because you are who is available. Bunnies nip at eachother and he's frustrated.


----------



## MiserySmith (Jun 7, 2012)

I didn't think it'd be that seeing as he doesn't try to mount me, just rubs his face on me constantly and then nips when he doesn't get cheek rubs. I am aware he needs a neuter already, he's one of the 3 animals left to be altered in this house, he's just last on the list. Rats get priority so they can once again be housed together.

Good to know that's probably what it is. Thanks,


----------



## ZRabbits (Jun 7, 2012)

Also don't be surprised if after neutering he continues with the nipping. That's his way of getting your attention, with or without boy parts. He's older and he's learned that's how to get your attention. 

I know after reading your post you have done everything to try to stop it. Have you put your hand on top of his head and pinned him to the floor. That's what Mom's do with kits to give them manners.

Hope this helps.

K


----------



## melbaby80 (Jun 7, 2012)

If he's rubbing his face on you, he's marking you. Jack will rub his face on everything that has a corner in the room he gets run time. Jack isn't neuter and doesn't nip. He's 5 months now.


----------



## Samara (Jun 7, 2012)

My Atticus does this, then it turns into major owies as far as nipping. I'm still trying to work out how to get him to chill out. He's been neutered for one month plus a few extra days. 

Oh what we do for our dear sweet lagomorphs.


----------



## MiserySmith (Jun 7, 2012)

Yeah, I've tried pinning him down too, poking at his little tail, flipping him over, etc. to distract him and make him stop.. Does nothing.
I hate the nipping. I'm going to need to build him a C&C run again I guess. Ugh, I was hoping he'd be good but there's so much clothes nipping.


----------



## ZRabbits (Jun 7, 2012)

*MiserySmith wrote: *


> Yeah, I've tried pinning him down too, poking at his little tail, flipping him over, etc. to distract him and make him stop.. Does nothing.
> I hate the nipping. I'm going to need to build him a C&C run again I guess. Ugh, I was hoping he'd be good but there's so much clothes nipping.


IMHO you need to build him a C&C run. You don't need to tolerate that from him. He's a type of bunny, that's used to doing it. It's not your fault or his. It just is. Once he's neutered, give him at least 3 to 4 months to get rid of the hormones. My mistake was thinking 2. One month because males hold the sperm, and the second for the hormones to really dissipate. Dobby was right on track. I really saw the change in him. But Kreacher, that little Polish attitude, didn't leave until at least 4 to 5 months. They are truly sweet bunnies now. 

Hang in there. 

Please keep us updated. 

K


----------



## MiserySmith (Jun 8, 2012)

I shall! I was planning on anyway, but after the move it's been hard to make time and then I figured I could find a way to make him stop before penning him up. He really prefers getting pats at his leisure. He seemed.. sad in his pen before. Always sleeping.
But I can manage! Thank you


----------

